# Last three weeks are the longest. Charm,Mosa, and Sandy



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Day 129. These last three weeks are the longest weeks. Charm(Spotted Nubian), Mosa (Paint Butt-FB Boer), Sandy (Nubian/Boer- wide load). Charm is the only one bred to a Nigerian Dwarf. The other two FB Boer Buck. I feel bad for Sandy. I guess she loves having three at a time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I think we are officially on kid watch with Charm. I had her with the buck a couple of weeks longer than the other two girls. So the weeks would go from today January 31 to February 9. She is acting funny. I wish I had written it down because I did not see her do this last year. She has stopped eating and went to go hide. Daughter came in and said Charm isn't eating and now she is in the barn. I put her away and gave her grain and hay. Eating very little. She is just standing there off into space. Butt rubbing and her breathing is heavy. She is not chewing her cud.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:shocked: Holy cow, that doe in the 3rd picture is huge! So are your other does, lotta babies in there! Quads all around! :lol: 
Good luck on the kiddings! I'm dying of wait here myself!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

What pretty girls you have! Can't wait to see babies!


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing yet. Charm really hollowed out last night. Finally laying down this morning and chewing her cud. Still not eating as much. Just nibbling. I will be moving all three girls today to the kidding barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see those babies!


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lotsa babies in those girls! Happy kidding


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Still not eating much. She has goop on her tonight.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Going to stop watching Charm for now. I do not see her going soon. I was finally able to get some pictures this morning of Charm and Sandy. Charm is finally eating. Woo Hoo!!
As you can see the girls are a little wast full with there food. They wont touch it if it falls on the ground.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You know of course, it's when you stop watching them that they surprise you lol


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I went out just because and noticed Charm is just walking around. Seems restless. She keeps checking all three kidding stalls sniffing all three than walks to the hay, takes a piece and starts all over agin with checking and smelling. I noticed on her rump she is doing a lot of rubbing. Her hair is parted and messed up along her tail. For a minute I couldnt even tell if she was pregnant. She looked thin. But took a closer look and it has to be me because I am so tired. It was 9am when I fed and took pictures and its been four hours since than. The only thing I remember with her last kidding is she did not have much of an udder. She bagged up after birth. I was amazed. I thought we were going to have to bottle feed. This is her second freshening so I don't know if she will do the same thing as last year. She never stopped eating last year. So this is really throwing me off.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

just when I was giving up on Charm, I go out to do a nightly check on the herd. She has a lot more goop.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Any news? Or kids? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh yeah she is looking for those babies when she starts talking to them then get ready

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Nope nothing. She is RUNNING and JUMPING!!!! Good lord.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandy Has discharge. Colored
Ligaments just about gone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You tell them to hurry up already! :hair: :lol:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

So excited for you! My, some of your does look pretty wide- looks like maybe quads! Hope you get some beautiful kids!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Any news?


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Any news?


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry Have to work during the day. Thank goodness I have someone here to watch the girls. Nothing new over here. Sandy's ligaments are gone, Charm is jumping around. Put Mosa with them this morning just because, her ligaments are loose, and all girls are happy, pushy, and bright eyed.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandy is being extremely mean. She is ramming Mosa and Charm. Charm had decided on a kidding box and Sandy has taken it over. She wont let the other girls near it. Is it normal for a doe to get mean??


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Hormones can make us crabby so yeah my goats even get sick after they kid but I chalk it up to hormones 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

One more day to go. I will be posting pictures later. We are finally out of the woods with having -35 degree weather. Thank goodness they did not have them. Power went out and everyone was miserable. So the girls are bouncing around like there just a bunch of kids. Jumping in the feed box. Nothing out of the ordinary. All three girls have been sleeping together in one of the kidding stalls. Sandy has decided to calm down and share. What a nice girl.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So glad to here that happy kidding

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

We have baby's. Mosa had her kids at 4pm today. Perfect. Without assistance. Pictures in Birth announcements.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Still waiting on Sandy and Charm. Both girls have decided on there box stall. heat lamps in place, about a foot of straw laid down and baby jackets ready. Now we wait. Charm is talking. Her udder has filled quiet a bit today. Sandy looks like she has four in there, Or I should say I have never seen her udder this big with triplets before. We are still eating and nesting.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandy has discharge and we are changing color. Baby's soon. :wink:


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

The race is on Between Charm and Sandy. Sandy is eating and moving, and eating and down. Charm looks like she is starting to have contractions. She has been up and down and she was cleaning her teats when she jumped up and had a contraction. Back down she is and keeps looking at her sides. No discharge.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet I'll have to go look

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Charm had her kids. Two doelings. She was bred to a ND. OMG They are so stinking cute. Black/white/brown with spots!!!!! I will have pictures soon. Still need to dry off.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Awww can't wait

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandy has been up and down all day. Her ligaments are gone, and she is strutting.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

YAY!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Freaked out!! I saw blood and got scared. Called the vet. Told me to scrub up and go in and check her wile he stayed on the phone. Checked her, her cervix is dialeted I sad. He asked "what do you feel?' "I feel something pointed twords the cervix but not in the cervix yet" Him "OK do you feel the bag?" Me "yes, I feel the bag and something pointy", him "Break the bag", Me " Are you sure I am to break the bag? The kid is not in the cervix yet?" him' Yes!!" Me "Bag is broken", Him " what color is it?' me "White with a tinge of blood" Him "Good, everything is fine. Now she will progress faster, You are just a little early, the blood is from the cervix dilating" OMG do I feel like a fool. Sandy has been very uncomfortable all day and than I see this blood and thank bad thoughts. She should have her kids very soon. Thinking happy thoughts and putting my mind into a peaceful state. Just breath.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

You can do this it should be fine

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Had to pull all but one. She is a preemie. Sandy had two boys and two girls. We are exhausted. Pictures tomorrow of all four. I have a cell phone picture of the preemie I will put up real quick,


----------

